# Video from our last show - Sweet guitar tones!



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey guys,

Here's a video form our last show on Feb. 19th.

I really like the tone our singer is getting on this song. What do you think?

http://youtu.be/q2woxbwiXcA


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey great song, I like it! Yeah he's getting some fantastic tone, the band is for that matter. I want to shout out to the great rhythm player though too, nailing it, s'that you man? I've been digging your guys' tunes since you posted the thread about the radio airplay of Crossed the Line. Keep up the updates and the good work.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks man. Yeah I'm on rhythm guitar rocking the nocaster.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Diggin' it. you guys look like you having fun.. the magic element..


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful finish on the nocaster.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

hummingway said:


> Beautiful finish on the nocaster.


Thanks. It's a partscaster made up of an early 90's Mij FAT neck, an MJT finished body from Wildwood. Fender nocaster pickups and an RS Guitarworks wiring kit. Plays and sounds like a million bucks and weighs just under 7 lbs.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds great Shaun.

Cool song, I enjoyed that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I've watched several of your videos and one thing I've noticed is the unique voice and style of the singer, in this day of cookie cutter bands unique is good. The rest of you guys are not bad either keep up the good work and keep posting.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I've watched several of your videos and one thing I've noticed is the unique voice and style of the singer, in this day of cookie cutter bands unique is good. The rest of you guys are not bad either keep up the good work and keep posting.


Thanks for the kind words man!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm embarrassed to admit I just watched this clip now.

I loved everything, the tones, yes, but I loved the voice and general groove of the song. 

It had a bit of a Stones thing going on for me.

Fantastic job. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Milkman. I've known our singer for over 15 years and it's incredible how much he's improved and gained confidence over the years. He's a great singer and fantastic guitar player.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, very cool groove!


----------

